
Ask HN: Well Designed TypeScript Project - asp_hornet
I’m looking for some Typescript projects that show case the language’s features and good TS&#x2F;JS design patterns to level up my Typescript skills. I’ve had a little peek at a couple like TSLint but I’m not sure if these really showcase the language well.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
orta
I work on the TS team, I have built two pretty big TypeScript projects in the
lsat few years:

\- [https://github.com/danger/danger-js](https://github.com/danger/danger-js)
\- [https://github.com/flappy-royale/flappy-royale](https://github.com/flappy-
royale/flappy-royale)

They don't use bleeding edge concepts, but are solid & simple codebases which
have scaled well. (Though whether you should ever take code advice from a game
is a worthy question)

